# Talking Turkey



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The U.S. Thanksgiving will soon be here. It's our turn to host my wife's family for the meal this year. I have roasted a turkey the more conventional way a few times, but this year I am thinking of brining the bird a day or two ahead of time. I've had brined turkey before and thought it was very moist a delicious.

Has anyone on the fora brined a turkey before? If so, any advice and good brine combinations?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I used the instructions I found here two years ago: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/good-eats-roast-turkey-recipe/index.html

it worked very well for a roasted turkey.

The following year I used my Weber Kettle to "smoke" a small turkey. It wasn't truly 'smoked' as the temp was a little too high in that Weber, but it worked out beautifully and the smoked breast meat was moist and had the added flavor of the hickory which everyone enjoyed.

Last year I had a deep-fried bird for the first time and loved it, but wouldn't do it myself.

[email protected]


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My dad brines his turkeys every year and they are always super moist. He puts lots of Bacardi Rum and honey into the brine. It is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Brining is so yesterday!*

Here's the latest method of cooking a turkey is *Dry-brined turkey technique !*

It's NEW on the *Turkey Cooking Tips* article linked from the Home Page. Yes, this site has a Home Page with seasonal articles!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> Here's the latest method of cooking a turkey is *Dry-brined turkey technique !*
> 
> It's NEW on the *Turkey Cooking Tips* article linked from the Home Page. Yes, this site has a Home Page with seasonal articles!! :icon_smile_big:


You da Man, Andy! Thanks for the information.


----------

